# Piddlin Acres BH Suzuki Samuri



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know who owns this nigerian dwarf sire. You all know about the tragic loss of my doe Geisha and would like to see if I can get the same breeding. If anyone knows please let me know, thanks


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

IDK if their still in business but here is where I found him - http://velvetacres.com/home16.htm


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if it was this sire or one related who recently passed away. Anyway, try Irish Whisper as they have many goats on that line and the owner will be able to tell you who owns him.


----------

